# starting a 10 gallon shrimp tank



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is what I have so far. I am wanting to put some Moss on the wood so it will look like a tree and either some dwarf hairgrass or dwarf baby tears as a ground cover.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks pretty good, what kind of shrimp?


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

not sure yet... I really like the super tiger shrimp and blue Rili shrimp. But these guys are very expensive so I don't know if I am gonna go that route or not. But I was hoping to have two different species in the tank....


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I really like my red rilis, and I would looooove some tigers. I noticed the blue rilis were unusually expensive, maybe yellows or oranges would be a bit more reasonable...or black or chocolate rilis...that would be sweet!


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

finally ordered some shrimp. I won 13 blue pearl shrimp on aquabid for $18 and they are being mailed out today. I will post some pictures when I get them in.


----------

